

 Twitter suspands account because of too many posts about NDAA & OWS   - knowsnothing613
http://www.businessinsider.com/welcome-to-the-united-police-states-of-america-sponsored-by-twitter-2011-12

======
blakdawg
Looking at the responses & screenshots, it seems more likely the account was
suspended for spamming.

